# Be carefull out there



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

> A worker killed in an industrial accident south of Partridge on Tuesday has been identified as Matthew Brown of Eastland, Texas, according to the Reno County Sheriff’s Office.
> 
> Brown, 30, a member of a crew from Bird Electric in Eastland, was electrocuted while working in the 11000 block of West Lake Cable Road, 2.5 miles south of Partridge, about 6 p.m. Tuesday. Five trucks from Bird Electric had been setting new power poles and stringing wire along Lake Cable Road and nearby Centennial Road when the accident occurred.
> 
> ...


I worked with this guy a few years back and we became pretty good friends. 

There are no details available yet as to what exactly happened. 

He left behind a wife and two beautiful little girls.

My heartfelt sympathies go out to his family.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I worked with this guy a few years back and we became pretty good friends.
> 
> There are no details available yet as to what exactly happened.
> 
> ...



So sad.. We always have to remember in this trade even the smallest of errors can have devastating results.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Sad news indeed.


----------

